# TIVO HD (TCD652160) Stock Hard-drive Upgrade Help



## SwiftSweeper

Hi guys and gals 

I want to upgrade my TIVO HD (series 3) stock hard-drive to a maximum capacity internal hard-drive. I also want to preserve all of my season passes. The TIVO HD model number is TCD652160. I have Windows XP PC, but I do NOT have CD/DVD burner. 

I have been reading this forum, but I am still lost regading the best approach in my situation. 

2TB is the largest capacity internal hard-drive that is proven to work with TIVO HD correct?

Is 2TB WD20EURS hard-drive model still recommended?

I am also planning to buy a USB to SATA adapter, and I have a Torq screwdriver already.

Do I need to buy anything else?

What software should I use to upgrade the hard-drive? 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## ThAbtO

You could use WinMFS, make a full backup and restore to a 2tb drive. Make sure the Tivo drive is using the current Tivo software (11.0m), but 11.0k will work for the full 2 tb space.

Using USB adapter is the slowest method and it will not allow you to run WDIDLE3.exe to turn off the head-parking feature, only a direct SATA connection. You would also need a CD/DVD burner drive because you cannot run WDIDLE3.exe under Windows. You can get WDIDLE3.exe on the Ultimate Boot CD, which you can download and make a bootable CD.

(I have burned the Tivo image file to a CD for backup storage in event the original drive fails in storage.)

The only screwdrivers needed are T10 and T15 (for the drive bracket).

The power supply may have come of age and may need capacitors replaced. Just looking for domed or leaking capacitors may not be enough as normal looking ones could also have gone bad. If you are not electronically inclined, you could bring it to an electronics repair place.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

ThAbtO said:


> You could use WinMFS, make a full backup and restore to a 2tb drive. Make sure the Tivo drive is using the current Tivo software (11.0m), but 11.0k will work for the full 2 tb space.
> 
> Using USB adapter is the slowest method and it will not allow you to run WDIDLE3.exe to turn off the head-parking feature, only a direct SATA connection. You would also need a CD/DVD burner drive because you cannot run WDIDLE3.exe under Windows. You can get WDIDLE3.exe on the Ultimate Boot CD, which you can download and make a bootable CD.
> 
> (I have burned the Tivo image file to a CD for backup storage in event the original drive fails in storage.)
> 
> The only screwdrivers needed are T10 and T15 (for the drive bracket).
> 
> The power supply may have come of age and may need capacitors replaced. Just looking for domed or leaking capacitors may not be enough as normal looking ones could also have gone bad. If you are not electronically inclined, you could bring it to an electronics repair place.


The TIVO HD shows 11.0m software. Unless I am misunderstanding your post, it seems that I can not upgrade my TIVO hard-drive using a USB port because I do not have a CD/DVD burner to make Ultimate Boot CD.

Also, I opened my PC. I have an empty hard-drive slot inside, but my PC uses PATA (100 ATA) connector for the hard-drives. I see SATA to PATA adapters on Amazon, but I am not sure that they will work with WinMFS.

Do I still need Ultimate Boot CD if I use SATA to PATA adapter connection method?

Does using SATA to PATA adapter introduce issues with WinMFS upgrade method?

Another option is to buy a pre formatted hard-drive from Weakness or DVRDude.

Will I be able to transfer my season passes and settings to Weakness or DVRDude hard-drives without sending them my TIVO HD?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## ThAbtO

Ultimate boot is a must for disabling Intellipark, but the Tivo may not even need it if it can start up with the new drive installed, leaving intellipark enabled. Just the restarts can be only with power cord pull outs and plug ins. It takes about 5-6 minutes to fully startup a S3 Tivo. Any longer and it will not complete, then you must use UBCD and disable it.

PATA is also used to be called IDE. Your computer shouldn't have much problems with SATA-PATA/IDE adapters. BTW, there's no such thing as 100 ATA.
SATA uses a smaller cable while PATA uses a wide ribbon cable.


----------



## unitron

SwiftSweeper said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> I want to upgrade my TIVO HD (series 3) stock hard-drive to a maximum capacity internal hard-drive. I also want to preserve all of my season passes. The TIVO HD model number is TCD652160. I have Windows XP PC, but I do NOT have CD/DVD burner.
> 
> I have been reading this forum, but I am still lost regading the best approach in my situation.
> 
> 2TB is the largest capacity internal hard-drive that is proven to work with TIVO HD correct?
> 
> Is 2TB WD20EURS hard-drive model still recommended?
> 
> I am also planning to buy a USB to SATA adapter, and I have a Torq screwdriver already.
> 
> Do I need to buy anything else?
> 
> What software should I use to upgrade the hard-drive?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.


The TiVo needs to have been updated to version 11.0h or later (k or m) of the TiVo software to handle a 2TB drive, or more accurately to handle a partition larger than 1.2TB, which a fully expanded 2TB drive will unavoidably have.

Check the System Information menu to see what you have--if you've been running the TiVo lately it'll almost certainly be up to 11.0m by now--and to make sure you aren't one of those who recently were mistakenly "upgraded" to 11.3, which is apparently only for the Australian model.

The WinMFS program can copy your current TiVo drive to a new drive and then expand into the extra space, so that everything is saved, both settings and shows, assuming that you can hook both drives to the PC at the same time while still keeping connected the drive it boots into Windows from.

(You need to be running XP SP3 or later (Vista, 7) to run

winmfs.exe

on it.)

Or you can connect the current 160GB via a SATA to USB adapter, and use WinMFS to make what's called a truncated back up, which retains all of your settings but not your recordings, which will be a file with a .tbk extension that's somewhere in the vague neighborhood of 500MB.

Then you disconnect the 160 and hook up the 2TB instead (you have to shut down WinMFS and then Windows and the PC before disconnecting the old drive and hook up the new one before starting up the PC again), and "restore" the backup to the 2TB and expand.

wdidle3.exe

is used to enable or disable the Intellipark feature (or just to check on its status), and a zip file of it can be downloaded from Western Digital and put on a bootable floppy.

You can also download something from them that'll make a bootable floppy with their diagnostic software on it, and there'll probably be enough space left to copy

wdidle3.exe

to it as well.

You need the diagnostic software so as to run the long test on the new drive before putting it into service.

If your PC still has IDE (PATA) 40 pin headers, it probably has a floppy as well.

The drive does not have to be connected directly to the motherboard to run the diagnostic tests, but does need to be to run

wdidle3.exe

but a SATA/IDE adapter would allow you to do that if your PC is old enough that it has no SATA headers on the motherboard.

Do you have any local electronics shops besides Radio Shack nearby, like maybe a Fry's?

Some SATA/IDE adapters work better than others, depending on the chipset used, and I wouldn't recommend anything but either the Marvell or the JMicron--that's the brand of the square, multi-legged integrated circuit on the adapter, not the brand of the adapter.

You would probably be better off with the kind of adapter that plugs into the back of the SATA drive and has a 40 or 80 conductor ribbon cable connecting it to the IDE header on the PC motherboard than an adapter that's designed to plug into the header and connect to the drive via a SATA data cable.

But you can probably get by with just a USB/SATA adapter.

By now any WD20EURS you buy new should have been manufactured recently enough that it ships from the factory with Intellipark disabled, and I would expect that the WD20EURX would be the same way.

You can get one from Amazon or newegg, but only if they themselves are selling it and not one of their "partners" or "marketplace" sellers.

Whether you use WinMFS to copy one drive to another or use it to restore a backup file made from the old drive by WinMFS to the new drive, when it (finally) finishes, it'll say you have extra space and offer to expand.

Tell it no.

Then, if the new drive is not already the selected drive, select it and click on

mfsinfo

to see if everything looks okay.

Then you can expand by clicking on

mfsadd


----------



## SwiftSweeper

unitron said:


> The TiVo needs to have been updated to version 11.0h or later (k or m) of the TiVo software to handle a 2TB drive, or more accurately to handle a partition larger than 1.2TB, which a fully expanded 2TB drive will unavoidably have.
> 
> Check the System Information menu to see what you have--if you've been running the TiVo lately it'll almost certainly be up to 11.0m by now--and to make sure you aren't one of those who recently were mistakenly "upgraded" to 11.3, which is apparently only for the Australian model.
> 
> The WinMFS program can copy your current TiVo drive to a new drive and then expand into the extra space, so that everything is saved, both settings and shows, assuming that you can hook both drives to the PC at the same time while still keeping connected the drive it boots into Windows from.
> 
> (You need to be running XP SP3 or later (Vista, 7) to run
> 
> winmfs.exe
> 
> on it.)
> 
> Or you can connect the current 160GB via a SATA to USB adapter, and use WinMFS to make what's called a truncated back up, which retains all of your settings but not your recordings, which will be a file with a .tbk extension that's somewhere in the vague neighborhood of 500MB.
> 
> Then you disconnect the 160 and hook up the 2TB instead (you have to shut down WinMFS and then Windows and the PC before disconnecting the old drive and hook up the new one before starting up the PC again), and "restore" the backup to the 2TB and expand.
> 
> wdidle3.exe
> 
> is used to enable or disable the Intellipark feature (or just to check on its status), and a zip file of it can be downloaded from Western Digital and put on a bootable floppy.
> 
> You can also download something from them that'll make a bootable floppy with their diagnostic software on it, and there'll probably be enough space left to copy
> 
> wdidle3.exe
> 
> to it as well.
> 
> You need the diagnostic software so as to run the long test on the new drive before putting it into service.
> 
> If your PC still has IDE (PATA) 40 pin headers, it probably has a floppy as well.
> 
> The drive does not have to be connected directly to the motherboard to run the diagnostic tests, but does need to be to run
> 
> wdidle3.exe
> 
> but a SATA/IDE adapter would allow you to do that if your PC is old enough that it has no SATA headers on the motherboard.
> 
> Do you have any local electronics shops besides Radio Shack nearby, like maybe a Fry's?
> 
> Some SATA/IDE adapters work better than others, depending on the chipset used, and I wouldn't recommend anything but either the Marvell or the JMicron--that's the brand of the square, multi-legged integrated circuit on the adapter, not the brand of the adapter.
> 
> You would probably be better off with the kind of adapter that plugs into the back of the SATA drive and has a 40 or 80 conductor ribbon cable connecting it to the IDE header on the PC motherboard than an adapter that's designed to plug into the header and connect to the drive via a SATA data cable.
> 
> But you can probably get by with just a USB/SATA adapter.
> 
> By now any WD20EURS you buy new should have been manufactured recently enough that it ships from the factory with Intellipark disabled, and I would expect that the WD20EURX would be the same way.
> 
> You can get one from Amazon or newegg, but only if they themselves are selling it and not one of their "partners" or "marketplace" sellers.
> 
> Whether you use WinMFS to copy one drive to another or use it to restore a backup file made from the old drive by WinMFS to the new drive, when it (finally) finishes, it'll say you have extra space and offer to expand.
> 
> Tell it no.
> 
> Then, if the new drive is not already the selected drive, select it and click on
> 
> mfsinfo
> 
> to see if everything looks okay.
> 
> Then you can expand by clicking on
> 
> mfsadd


Thank you so much for your help!

My TIVO HD shows 11.0m software. I am in Houston, so I have access to Radioshack, Best Buy, Fry's, Microcenter, and other electronic stores. My computer is on Windows XP Professional SP3.

My computer has a 3.5 floppy drive. I tested the floppy drive with an old floppy, and the drive seems to be working fine. I also went into BIOS, and my boot order choices are a floppy drive, a CD-ROM drive, and a harddrive. I created a DOS boot floppy using Windows XP Proffessional build in tool, but I am unable to copy wdidle3.exe, which I downloaded from Western Digital website, to the DOS boot floppy.

I only have 2 PATA connectors on my PC. I am fine with loosing my recordings, but I want transfer my season passes, wishlists, channels, and other settings from my stock TIVO HD harddrive to a new 2TB harddrive. Therefore, I will do the WinMFS truncated back up of the stock TIVO HD harddrive to my Windows harddrive, and then, restore from the Windows harddrive to the new 2TB harddrive.

However, I am concerned about my ability to execute wdidle3.exe to disable the Intellipark feature if it is needed. I am also not clear regarding the diagnostic tools that I need to determine the Intellipark status. As I mentioned, I am unable to copy wdidle3.exe to the DOS boot floppy that I created. I am not even sure that the DOS boot floppy is the correct boot floppy for wdidle3.exe. In addition, I am concerned that I will not be able to execute wdidle3.exe through a SATA to PATA adapter, or the SATA to PATA adapter will somehow mess up WinMFS functionality. Essentially, I am worried that one of the steps will fail, and I will end up wasting my money on the harddrive, adapters, and cables.

Given the above, I am leaning towards buying a pre formatted 2TB TIVO HD harddrive from DVR_Dude. It costs $160 + $10 shipping. If I decide to do everything myself, I am looking at around $115 ($100 for harddrive + $8 for SATA to USB adapter + $7 SATA to PATA adapter). In short, I am willing to pay $55 extra to simplify the upgrade process and avoid potential pitfalls.

I understand that DVR_Dude harddrives should already have Intelipark disabled to work with TIVO out of the box, so I do not need to run wdidle3.exe or diagnostic tools. However, I will still need to transfer my season passes, wishlists, channel list, and other settings to a DVR_Dude harddrive. I am thinking that the trunkated back up and restore using WindMFS and a SATA to USB adapter will accomplish my goals, but I am not sure because DVR_Dude harddrives are already pre formatted. It would suck to spend $170 and then mess things up somehow. Of course, another approach is to manually recreate my season passes, wish lists, and other settings, but I prefer to avoid that if it is possible.

What do you guys suggest?


----------



## lpwcomp

Do *not get* a pre-formatted drive unless you want to lose all of your recordings and settings.

A WD20EURS is an AV-GP drive and thus I'm pretty sure it does not have intellipark enabled, so no need to run wdidle3 so you should be able to use a USB dock. Assuming that you do not want to retain any recordings, you should use WinMFS to create a truncated backup, put the new drive in the dock and restore the backup to it (after running the WD diagnostics). Then expand and supersize and put the new drive in your TiVo.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

lpwcomp said:


> Do *not get* a pre-formatted drive unless you want to lose all of your recordings and settings.
> 
> A WD20EURS is an AV-GP drive and thus I'm pretty sure it does not have intellipark enabled, so no need to run wdidle3 so you should be able to use a USB dock. Assuming that you do not want to retain any recordings, you should use WinMFS to create a truncated backup, put the new drive in the dock and restore the backup to it (after running the WD diagnostics). Then expand and supersize and put the new drive in your TiVo.


Amazon is out of WD20EURS. I can only order WD20EURS from a third party seller on Amazon marketplace. Another poster mentioned that I should not buy WD20EURS from Amazon marketplace.

Amazon directly sells WD20EURX. I can not link yet, so I removed www from the link 
.amazon.com/Western-Digital-AV-GP-Intellipower-WD20EURX/dp/B00DXOJJQQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1394763953&sr=8-1&keywords=wd20eurx

It does say Intellipower in the WD20EURX description, so it might not work for me.

Do you suggest WD20EURX instead of WD20EURS for Amazon marketplace?

What are WD diagnostics and how do I run them?

Sorry for all these questions...


----------



## lpwcomp

Intellipower is not the same as Intellipark. The EURX is the replacement for the EURS. I am running a WD20EURS in a Premiere, never ran wdidle3, and it is running fine.

WD diagnostics are the Western Digital diagnostics and you would get them from the Western Digital website. You don't _*have*_ to run them, it's just usually a good idea to make sure a new drive is OK before using it.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Ok, I will get WD20EURX harddrive.

Thanks!


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Ok, this is my TIVO HD upgrade plan. Please, let me know if I am missing anything.

1. Buy 2TB WD20EURX harddrive directly from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digit...=UTF8&qid=1394763953&sr=8-1&keywords=wd20eurx

2. Buy a SATA to USB adapter from Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/USB-2-0-SATA-...94777900&sr=1-12&keywords=sata+to+usb+adapter

3. Download WinMFS Beta Build 9.3

http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=976&sid=0f33bd6659be6822d57730c8cb1775a4

4. Download WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows

http://support.wd.com/product/download.asp?groupid=610&sid=3&lang=en

5. Power off my TIVO HD
6. Remove the TIVO HD 160 GB stock drive and connect the stock drive to my PC using the SATA to USB adapter
7. Turn on my PC and boot into Windows
8. Run WinMFS, create the truncated back up file of the stock drive, and save the file on my Windows drive
9. Power off my PC 
10. Swap the stock drive for WD20EURX drive
11. Power on my PC and boot into Windows
12. Run WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostic (Long Test) to ensure that WD20EURX is not defective
13. Run WinMFS to restore the truncated back up file into WD20EURX 
13.1 After restore finishes, select Expand = No
13.2 Click on MSInfo to ensure that everything looks good
13.3 Click on MFSAdd to expand from 160 GB to 2 TB
13.4 Supersize = Yes
14. Power off my PC 
15. Disconnect WD20EURX from the SATA to USB adapter
16. Install WD20EURX into the TIVO HD
17, Wait for the TIVO HD to boot up and pray Intellipark is disabled out the factory


----------



## ggieseke

With a USB to SATA adapter you can skip all the power off / power on steps on your PC, but your plan will work as written.

Windows will recognize new drives when you plug them in, and you can disconnect them safely by clicking the USB icon in the notification area.


----------



## lpwcomp

Looking at the reviews for that adapter, it appears you may be taking a chance.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Thank you for your help guys 

I just ordered 2TB WD20EURX harddrive and Cables to Go SATA to USB adapter. I should get them next Tuesday.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

lpwcomp said:


> Looking at the reviews for that adapter, it appears you may be taking a chance.


You are right. The adapter quality is suspect .

I decided to pay more, and I bought Cables to Go SATA to USB adapter instead.

http://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-30...394842322&sr=8-9&keywords=SATA+to+USB+adapter


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Guys, I am stuck. 

WinMFS can see my old TIVO HD stock drive without issues via my SATA to USB adaper, and I have already created truncated back up of my old TIVO HD stock drive using WinMFS (Supersize On). However, WinMFS can NOT see new WD20EURX harddrive when I do Select Drive in WinMFS.

I already run WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostic Toll on WD20EURX, it passed both Quick and Full tests. I tried disconnecting and reconnecting WD20EURX from the computer. I tried rebooting the computer. I also tried updating drivers for USB and WD20EURX through Windows Device Manager utility. 

My user account has Computer Administrator priviliges. I am using WinMFS 9.3 beta, and my operating system is Windows XP SP3. I did not format WD20EURX, so it is unchanged from the factory.

Also, I can not make my Windows harddrive to show up (NTFS file system) when I select Show Monunted Drives checkbox, so perhaps this is part of the problem.

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## unitron

SwiftSweeper said:


> Guys, I am stuck.
> 
> WinMFS can see my old TIVO HD stock drive without issues via my SATA to USB adaper, and I have already created truncated back up of my old TIVO HD stock drive using WinMFS (Supersize On). However, WinMFS can NOT see new WD20EURX harddrive when I do Select Drive in WinMFS.
> 
> I already run WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostic Toll on WD20EURX, it passed both Quick and Full tests. I tried disconnecting and reconnecting WD20EURX from the computer. I tried rebooting the computer. I also tried updating drivers for USB and WD20EURX through Windows Device Manager utility.
> 
> My user account has Computer Administrator priviliges. I am using WinMFS 9.3 beta, and my operating system is Windows XP SP3. I did not format WD20EURX, so it is unchanged from the factory.
> 
> Also, I can not make my Windows harddrive to show up (NTFS file system) when I select Show Monunted Drives checkbox, so perhaps this is part of the problem.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions?


I'm pretty sure that even with Show Mounted Drives checked, WinMFS is NOT going to show you the drive Windows is on, so as to keep you from having any chance at all of screwing it up.

Other drives it will show you, or it would if you had them, but you don't.

What we need to do is see if the PC itself is seeing that new drive.

I'm assuming that PC is old enough that you don't have any USB3 ports, so we don't have to worry about USB3 driver software not loading properly.

If you have USB ports that are on the back of the PC that are connected directly to the motherboard just like the other stuff sticking through the I/O shield, use them in preference to any USB ports on the front panel.

Some PC motherboards will show hard drives connected to their USB ports when they boot up but not all of them will, so we can't rely on that.

Did you ever make yourself bootable cd-rs of the Ultimate Boot CD and/or the MFS Live cd v1.4?

Either will do.

We want to bypass Windows and see if the motherboard can see the drive.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

unitron said:


> I'm pretty sure that even with Show Mounted Drives checked, WinMFS is NOT going to show you the drive Windows is on, so as to keep you from having any chance at all of screwing it up.
> 
> Other drives it will show you, or it would if you had them, but you don't.
> 
> What we need to do is see if the PC itself is seeing that new drive.
> 
> I'm assuming that PC is old enough that you don't have any USB3 ports, so we don't have to worry about USB3 driver software not loading properly.
> 
> If you have USB ports that are on the back of the PC that are connected directly to the motherboard just like the other stuff sticking through the I/O shield, use them in preference to any USB ports on the front panel.
> 
> Some PC motherboards will show hard drives connected to their USB ports when they boot up but not all of them will, so we can't rely on that.
> 
> Did you ever make yourself bootable cd-rs of the Ultimate Boot CD and/or the MFS Live cd v1.4?
> 
> Either will do.
> 
> We want to bypass Windows and see if the motherboard can see the drive.


Yeah, my pc was manufactured in 2003, so there is no USB 3.0. Here is a link to the spec sheet.
https://docs.sony.com/release/specs/PCVRS320_mksp.pdf 
I upgraded it to 2GB of memory and put in 160GB harddrive, but that is it. I am planning to buy new PC soon since Windows XP is reaching end of life.

I just tried one of USB ports on the back, and it did not work unfortunately I noticed one thing though. I have to exit WinMFS before I can do Safely Remove USB storage. Otherwise, the pc tells me that USB is in use and can not be stopped, so I guess WinMFS is interacting somehow with WD20EURX.

My build in CD/DVD burner broke a few years back, so I can not make boot CD/DVDs. I still have a working floppy drive and a few old floppies laying around, so I created a DOS boot floppy using Windows XP build in tool. I do not know if it is the one that I need though.

Also my adapter is supposed to work with 2TB drives according to the manufacturer website. I have not tried to mount or format WD20EURX.

I will check back on this thread first thing in the morning 

Thanks!


----------



## SwiftSweeper

I tried a few more things.

I hooked up my external USB 320 GB Toshiba harddrive. The Toshiba harddrive is mounted and visible in Windows. I can also see the Toshiba harddrive in WinMFS if I check Show Mounted Drive checkbox in WinMFS.

Also successfully mounted 2TB WD20EURX harddrive via SATA to USB adapter using
Disk Management tool that is build into Windows XP. To mount WD20EURX, I created a single Primary partition. Windows now shows WD20EURX as 1.8 TB drive, and I can transfer files back and forth between WD20EURX and my system drive, so it looks like WD20EURX and the SATA to USB adapter are working correctly.

However, I still can NOT see WD20EURX when I open WinMFS and check Show Mounted Drive checkbox.

I do not know what else I can try at this point.

Any suggestions?


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Ok, I decided that it is not worth the time and hassle, so I will be shipping the harddirve and the SATA to USB adapter back to Amazon. I just ordered 2TB drive from DVR_Dude off Ebay.

I wish there was a way to copy my settings/season passes to DVR_Dude harddrive, but I guess that I will just re-enter them manually.

Thank you guys.


----------



## ggieseke

Are you right-clicking WinMFS and choosing the Run as administrator option?

You should be able to back up your Season Passes using kmttg. Once you get it running again you can restore them and it will even keep the same order.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

ggieseke said:


> Are you right-clicking WinMFS and choosing the Run as administrator option?
> 
> You should be able to back up your Season Passes using kmttg. Once you get it running again you can restore them and it will even keep the same order.


My user account has Computer Administrator privileges. Also, I can see my stock TIVO HD 160 GB harddrive, and my external USB Toshiba hardrive in WinMFS, so I doubt that Run as administrator will solve WD20EURX not showing up in WinMFS. Even if it did, I can not recall my old Administrator password. I tried blank and all the passwords that I can think of. lol

Yep, I used kmttg to make the back up file of my season passes. I also exported my season passes, ToDo list, and channel list into CSV files. Unfortunately, it seems that TIVO HD does not support copying season passes back from kmttg to TIVO HD. I can load the back up file for season passes into kmttg, but Copy button is disabled. I believe Copy button only works for TIVO Premiere and up.


----------



## lpwcomp

SwiftSweeper said:


> My user account has Computer Administrator privileges. Also, I can see my stock TIVO HD 160 GB harddrive, and my external USB Toshiba hardrive in WinMFS, so I doubt that Run as administrator will solve WD20EURX not showing up in WinMFS. Even if it did, I can not recall my old Administrator password. I tried blank and all the passwords that I can think of. lol


You still have to start the program via "Run as administrator" in order for it to have administrator access. If you are running under an account with admin privileges, you shouldn't be prompted for a user and password.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

lpwcomp said:


> You still have to start the program via "Run as administrator" in order for it to have administrator access. If you are running under an account with admin privileges, you shouldn't be prompted for a user and password.


This is that I tried

1. Double click on WinMFS to run the program (I was already logged in as a User with Computer Administrator privileges). I was NOT asked to log in with my User password when I tried this approach.

2. Right click on WinMFS and select run as a User (with Computer Administrator privileges). I was asked to provide my password. I entered my password and run WinMFS.

3. Right click on WinMFS and select run as Administrator. This one I could not do because I could not recall my password.

Using approaches 1 and 2, I was able to select and see my external USB Toshiba harddrive and the original TIVO HD 160 GB harddrive in WinMFS. However, I was not able to select and see the WD20EURX harddrive using approaches 1 and 2. Therefore, I could be wrong, but I doubt that Run as Administrator would made WD20EURX to show up in WinMFS.

It does not matter at this point anyway because I have already sent WD20EURX and the SATA to USB adapter back to Amazon, and I have already ordered a pre formatted TIVO harddrive from DVR_Dude off the Ebay.

Thanks!


----------



## lpwcomp

Maybe it's too late for you, but see here for a procedure to access the default XP administrator account where you can then reset the passwords of the other accounts.


----------



## SwiftSweeper

lpwcomp said:


> Maybe it's too late for you, but see here for a procedure to access the default XP administrator account where you can then reset the passwords of the other accounts.


I looked at this link yesterday when I was trying to recover my Administrator password.  I tried option A, and it did work for me. The option B requires unpached Windows, so I felt that it was too much work to recover the password that most likely will not resolve my WD20EURX issue with WinMFS anyway. Same with option C...

In the end of the day, I felt that I was better off paying $50 extra ($170 for a pre formatted hard drive from DVR_Dude vs $100 for WD20EURX + $20 for SATA to USB adapter) and spending a few hours reentering my season passes/wishlists instead of spending hours and possibly days asking for help on the forums and troubleshooting to make WD20EURX *possibly* work with my PC.

Thank you for your help


----------



## SwiftSweeper

I just upgraded my TIVO HD with a new 2TB harddrive from DVR_Dude. The harddrive was WD20EURS model.

The TIVO HD currently shows 292 HD hours/2776 SD hours. I was expecting to see 318 HD hours because this is the amount that DRV_Dude and Weakness both list on their product pages. I also recall that this is also the amount that people get from upgrading to 2TB with WinMFS(supersize = On).

Does anyone have any ideas why I am not seeing 318 HD hours on my TIVO.

I can only think of the following explanations.

1. WD20EURS was formatted with Supersize set to OFF.
2. My TIVO HD currently shows 9.4-01-2-652 software version. Perhaps, TIVO has updated their compression method, so after the unit is updated to the latest software, the HD hours the update from 292 to 318.
3. My TIVO HD is using antenna only. Over the air HD is normally higher quality than cable/satellite, so the TIVO can not store as many hours.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## SwiftSweeper

Ok, I updated the TIVO HD to 11.0m, and the unit now shows 318 HD hours.

Crisis averted.


----------

